# Anyone seen the movie Wakefield?



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I recently watched the movie "Wakefield" staring Bryan Cranston (Braking Bad actor)? OMG it seemed to be a movie written from the marital dysfunctionality that we all read about here on Talk About Marriage. 

The basis of the movie is that a man and wife used to have a very exciting marriage, but eventually what used to work just stopped working. They started fighting. One day on the way home the husband decides to sleep in his attic to avoid a horrible fight with his wife. He seems amused to watch/listen from the attic as to how his family reacts to him not coming home that night. Then the plot of the movie goes insane in only the way that Bryan Cranston could perform the frustrated emotions of a husband stuck in a marriage grinding the life out of him. But this story plays out in a way that I could so see many husband's on TAM wishing to try to act out this plot! 

Anyone else seen this movie yet?


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

1. No; I hadn't even heard of it. 

2. Before retiring the tv show COPS was in its heyday. I never watched it. I figure I worked it every night why would I watch it at home?

3. Same thing applies here for me. I wouldn't be interested in watching something for entertainment that I'm living.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm a huge Bryan Cranston fan and hadn't heard of this movie.

I looked for it on NetSux but it wasn't listed, and then discovered it's pretty new so it's probably only available on pay-per-view or HBO or Showtime, etc. at the moment. 

The reviews on Amazon for folks who rented it or bought the DVD all seem to be complaining about how awful the ending was - basically insinuating that it was a 'non-ending.' 

Thanks for the tip. I'll keep my eye out for it.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Sounds interesting. Will check it out.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I'm a huge Bryan Cranston fan and hadn't heard of this movie.
> 
> I looked for it on NetSux but it wasn't listed, and then discovered it's pretty new so it's probably only available on pay-per-view or HBO or Showtime, etc. at the moment.
> 
> ...


I don't want to spoil the ending, but it ends in such a way that it leaves the viewer to reflect on the consequences/dynamics of the very final moment of the film. I personally like that as it gives the story a unique meaning to each viewer based on their own personal life experiences and how they would have to handle making a decision like that that occurred at the very end of the movie.

The people complaining are the ones that really really really wanted to see what happened next. They lack the imagination to reflect on their own life.

A neat thing about this film is that it demonstrates an appreciation for the very simple things we all take for granted, like basic human connection. 

Hope you enjoy it!

Badsanta


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That's the problem with film-making, the directors and writers have one vision, but the audience doesn't always get it.

Makes me wonder about the principles of artistic integrity VS the fact of art being a dictatorship not a democracy + a business.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> That's the problem with film-making, the directors and writers have one vision, but the audience doesn't always get it.
> 
> Makes me wonder about the principles of artistic integrity VS the fact of art being a dictatorship not a democracy + a business.


When it comes to artistic integrity and business, there are NO principals that one can easily follow! I think artistic integrity seems to thrive by a business struggling to see if it can economically adapt itself to help empower creative freedom.

For example, I would like to film a scene on a living bridge:










While they take generations to make, I need it done by tonight for less than $1000. As a business what are the principals of adapting to that? I have no idea, but this is kind of what it looks like:


----------

